# identify my chipper



## fearofpavement (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I know it is an Altec since it is labeled such. It is white, is a 12" drum type, has the fold up V table on the feed end, has six lug rims. The engine is a small Ford that looks like a 2.3 liter to me. (I have seen the four cylinder industrial engine and this isn't one) The carb is a one barrel with a fairly large venturi (a larger carb than I had on a ford 300-6 powered truck) I am sure the carb is not the original one but don't know if it is the same. ie, it has been replaced but don't know if it is different. The fuel tank is black plastic.

The exhaust goes under the engine, the air cleaner is on top of the motor housing. It has a pintle ring but the hitch has been changed. (again not sure if it has been modifiied)

The discharge chute is fixed but has the adjustable end to direct the chips up or down. 

Does anyone have any idea when this unit may have been made? Also, the person I bought it from said they could find no id numbers on it. Where should I look? (I will need to put license plates on it)

If I didn't have dial up I would post a photo or two but 

Thanks.


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you post a picture of it? Sounds like a ford industrial motor with the one barrel down draft. Thats what mine has on it. I know you said it wasn't one though. The numbers should be up on the engine facing the back of the chipper towards the top right side. should be a name plate or something for the actual engine.


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't currently have a photo. Does the industrial engine have a rubber timing belt? that is what this one has. The four cylinder industrial engine I saw on a very old chipper was a much larger engine physically and looked more like 2/3 of a 4.9L engine than this Pinto engine on the one I have.


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine is a pinto motor. inline four cylinder. It has a zenith carb. if thats the carb then thats the original one that came with it. they did use different brands for different years. I did not look at my timing belt. mine is a ford mounted to a brush bandit drum chipper. older chipper but is a strong runner. i had to do alot of researching. there is a company out my way called pitt auto electric company based out of cranberry pa. give them a call they will tell you all about your chipper and where to look.


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 29, 2010)

JWS, do you know what year your chipper was made? It could be a Zenith carb, I will check it out. The engines that Ford put in cars used a two barrel, two stage Holley 5200 series carburator. I am glad that is not what is on the chipper as they were complicated. I don't care about identifying the engine itself as I pretty much know what that is. I put the engine data in my description so people would know what chipper it is. Thanks for your reply. We'll get it narrowed down.


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 29, 2010)

No i don't know what year it was made without having numbers and stuff to go off of. If you get the numbers off the engine that will tell you what year it was made. Pitt auto electric will be able to help you determine that. The chipper end of it should be made or put on the same year the engine was made.


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 29, 2010)

JWS, what I was wondering is what year is YOUR chipper. "Cause maybe mine is similar. I am going to take a look this afternoon and see if I can get some numbers.
Thanks again.


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 29, 2010)

Numbers from engine:
Serial #17415 E-08-RL
Model #LSG-4231-6007-2
Model code #AX-991-02


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 29, 2010)

I never had any interest to find out what year mine was. i know its older. I contacted

Pitt Auto Electric Company
1241 Freedom Road
Cranberry Twp., PA 16066
800-245-0711

and they hooked me up with everything i needed. info book and everything. The hardest part is giong to be finding parts for it if you ever need them. they are starting to discontinue alot of them.


----------



## lxt (Aug 29, 2010)

JWS...from monaca Pa? who/what company do you work for? Monaca is the breading ground for lawn care services.......mostly all worked for a certain co. & then went off to start their own thing, just wondering?




LXT................


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't work for any lawn care service. There is definitely a lot of them out here in monaca its amazing to see how many there are. I strictly deal with trees. I started my own company and only have a three man operation. Real small just trying to get a little piece of the tree work. Love climbing.


----------



## lxt (Aug 30, 2010)

jws1467 said:


> I don't work for any lawn care service. There is definitely a lot of them out here in monaca its amazing to see how many there are. I strictly deal with trees. I started my own company and only have a three man operation. Real small just trying to get a little piece of the tree work. Love climbing.



And what company might you have started? I pretty much know all the climbers from the area.....hell I trained most of em! just interested!



LXT..............


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 30, 2010)

lxt said:


> And what company might you have started? I pretty much know all the climbers from the area.....hell I trained most of em! just interested!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............



A guy who worked for Duquesne Light Doing line clearing trained me. He had his own business for awhile. My company is only a little part time crew. I looked to try to climb for other companies here and there but they all seem to be set on their own climbers or none of them climb. Selepec's Tree Service is what i started cutting under. Who are you LXT?


----------



## lxt (Aug 30, 2010)

you worked for local 1919? what bum crew leader trained you? LOL, if you worked there for 1919 that is.....you probably heard my name "Doug Long" thrown around??? maybe good things...maybe bad things...bad mostly from Union officers whom I always butted heads with.

anyway....good luck to ya!



LXT.............


----------



## jws1467 (Aug 30, 2010)

lxt said:


> you worked for local 1919? what bum crew leader trained you? LOL, if you worked there for 1919 that is.....you probably heard my name "Doug Long" thrown around??? maybe good things...maybe bad things...bad mostly from Union officers whom I always butted heads with.
> 
> anyway....good luck to ya!
> 
> ...



Are you Doug's Tree Service over by Western Beaver? Bober is the who trained me. He talked to you about me i believe if thats who you are.


----------



## lxt (Aug 30, 2010)

you had/have a very good teacher!!! yes Wayne has talked to me about you & speaks highly of you! glad you`re not one of those lawn care hack trimmers, I had to know!!

Wayne is a HELL of a tree guy!!!!! the past 2 years this field has just got screwed up.....I had 4-5 guys 2 years ago full time, I had to down size everything just to stay competitive!!! you know the types in the local area? 

Hopefully if all goes well & probably within the next month, Ill be upgrading or should I say getting back to where I was! If you ever need help or work just give me a call....if I can use ya I will.

Im leary on who I hire....but I know your teacher & if he says your doing well....thats all I need, Waynes old school & a good guy!! Most of the companies around & you know who they are....cant climb worth a dam & barely can run their bought at the auction Asplundh buckets. but its all about the dollar......for now

nice talking to ya!! tell wayne hi.




LXT...................


----------



## treemandan (Aug 30, 2010)

Dam! IXT found a friend! Don't that just about beat all?


----------



## radisoon (Sep 1, 2010)

*re:*

If you need parts from what is sounds like you can contact Altec Enviromental Products in Shelby NC. They should be able to help you out with anything . There number is 800.269.5188. Website is altecep.com Hope this helps


----------

